# Sometimes comes aggressive on strangers



## BUZZ_PLUS (Feb 8, 2010)

My Leo is now 2 years and one month he is one perfect golden retriever very nice to every body and for other dogs but lately he became aggressive against strangers, I take him for a walk every day off leash sometimes he find some body walking he starts to run towards him and make some attack movements, he doesn't have the courage to attack or bite , but what if he gets it one day !! 
I don't know why he does that and not all the time sometimes people pass by and he just goes to have some petting and come back and some times he shows aggression.

any Idea what's wrong ?

Thanks


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Get some advice from a trainer. Aggression issues can be tough to resolve. And stop walking your dog off leash if he is going after people.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I will say that my Jasmine, who is 11, is the same way. She's never bitten anyone, but sometimes she worries me that she might. It's all bluster and noise as far as I can see, and it's only with certain people. I would suggest meeting with a trainer to see what they say.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would talk to a behaviorist. They can work with you and him to change his behavior to a more positive manners.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

BUZZ_PLUS said:


> ...he starts to run towards him and make some attack movements, he doesn't have the courage to attack or bite , but what if he gets it one day !!


No one here can really guess what's going on with your dog, but if he were mine, I would write down notes on every change of behavior that has occurred and bring all the details to an appointment with a vet first to rule out anything health-wise. I would also get a recommendation for a professional trainer to get suggestions on how to help your dog with this problem. Hopefully you can catch it early enough and through diligent work, correct it. Otherwise it will be a case of safe management. If you have the financial resource, a certified veterinary behavioralist is a wonderful resource and give you a lot of help. 

At the very least, as the first responder mentioned, you have a responsibility not to let your dog off leash until you are confident that this behavior has been completely corrected. You have a moral obligation to make sure that your dog is not a danger to any other person or dog walking in your area.

I wish you good luck, I know it can be very upsetting to realize that there is a behavior problem with the potential to be very serious.


----------

